# Lazio - Inter: 29 ottobre 2018 ore 20:30. Tv e Streaming.



## Andreas89 (26 Ottobre 2018)

L'inter dopo il k.o. di Barcellona cerca di riprendere a la marcia interrotta in Catalunya a Roma contro la Lazio, reduce dalla bella vittoria di Marsiglia. Le due squadre sono distanziate di un punto in classifica.


Dove guardare Lazio-Inter?


La gara verrà trasmessa da _*Sky*_ e streaming relativo.


----------



## admin (29 Ottobre 2018)

*Ufficiali

Lazio: Strakosha; Luiz Felipe, Acerbi, Radu; Marusic, Parolo, Badelj, Milinkovic-Savic, Lulic; Caicedo, Immobile

Inter: Handanovic; Vrsaljko, Miranda, Skriniar, Asamoah; Vecino, Brozovic; Politano, Joao Mario, Perisic; Icardi*


----------



## bmb (29 Ottobre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> Lazio: Strakosha; Luiz Felipe, Acerbi, Radu; Marusic, Parolo, Badelj, Milinkovic-Savic, Lulic; Caicedo, Immobile
> 
> Inter: Handanovic; Vrsaljko, Miranda, Skriniar, Asamoah; Vecino, Brozovic; Politano, Joao Mario, Perisic; Icardi*


----------



## Blu71 (29 Ottobre 2018)

Speriamo X.


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Ottobre 2018)

La vince l'Inda, la Lazie quest anno è ridicola.


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Ottobre 2018)

Inter in vantaggio..


----------



## Cataldinho (29 Ottobre 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> La vince l'Inda, la Lazie quest anno è ridicola.



Indovina quando faranno il partitone


----------



## hakaishin (29 Ottobre 2018)

E sono 2
La lazio fa veramente a Schifo quest’anno


----------



## admin (29 Ottobre 2018)

Le melme sono una squadra vera.


----------



## LadyRoss (29 Ottobre 2018)

SMS li vale ancora 120 milioni?


----------



## Willy Wonka (29 Ottobre 2018)

A meno 6 dalla Juve con i due scontri diretti ancora da giocare. Sta a vedere che..


----------



## hakaishin (29 Ottobre 2018)

LadyRoss ha scritto:


> SMS li vale ancora 120 milioni?



Ma come si può solo pensare di pagarlo 120 milioni
Già 50 è una follia


----------



## Molenko (29 Ottobre 2018)

C’è poco da fare: quando conta Simone Inzaghi perde sempre.
Comunque Brozovic è diventato un giocatorone.


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Ottobre 2018)

Napoli Juve e Inter sono già in cl

Noi al massimo facciamo la rincorsa sulla Roma, ed secondo me, non è sicuro che arriviamo davanti a loro.


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Ottobre 2018)

Devo ammettere mio malgrado che l'Inda sta avendo oltre al solito CULO mostruoso ( vedi i gol ) una bella compattezza difensiva. 

Per il resto va beh, la Lazieee si sapeva da mo che avrebbe fatto schifo quest anno. 

Acosi giusto per dirlo a tutti... SMS sta letteralmente facendo HAGARE.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (29 Ottobre 2018)

Il tapinista segna ancora... Sarà, ma non riesco proprio a considerarlo un buon giocatore...

SMS ectoplasma... Lotito a fine anno lo piazza - se gli va bene - a 30 milioni...


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Ottobre 2018)

7 vittorie di fila.. questo significa essere continui ed arrivare in CL. Non come noi che se ne vinciamo 3 di fila è già un miracolo.


----------



## ventu84090 (29 Ottobre 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Napoli Juve e Inter sono già in cl
> 
> Noi al massimo facciamo la rincorsa sulla Roma, ed secondo me, non è sicuro che arriviamo davanti a loro.



Anche secondo me il quarto posto sarà una lotta fra noi e le romane..sinceramente spero nel mercato di gennaio per dare magari una “spinta” a nostro favore..


----------



## Willy Wonka (29 Ottobre 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> 7 vittorie di fila.. questo significa essere continui ed arrivare in CL. Non come noi che se ne vinciamo 3 di fila è già un miracolo.



I fuochi d'artificio in lungomare per le vittorie contro Chievi e sampdorie


----------



## Kaw (29 Ottobre 2018)

Inutile recriminare, l'Inter è una buona squadra, ed è più forte di noi, negli 11, nella panchina e nell'allenatore.
Terzo posto come minimo, però per noi va bene anche così per adesso, dobbiamo fare la corsa sulle romane. Se teniamo duro adesso e facciamo un buon mercato a gennaio, ce la possiamo fare.


----------



## koti (29 Ottobre 2018)

Ogni volta che guardo la classifica mi chiedo come faccia la Lazio a fare tutti 'sti punti con quel mucchio di mediocri + due buoni (Savic e Luis Alberto) che per il momento stanno facendo pietà.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (29 Ottobre 2018)

Spiace dirlo perchè spero sempre nell’inter perdente.. ma per noi così è meglio. Ci giochiamo il quarto posto con le romane...


----------



## 1972 (29 Ottobre 2018)

koti ha scritto:


> Ogni volta che guardo la classifica mi chiedo come faccia la Lazio a fare tutti 'sti punti con quel mucchio di mediocri + due buoni (Savic e Luis Alberto) che per il momento stanno facendo pietà.



ha perso tutti gli scontri diretti ma vinto sempre con le medio/piccole. credo non abbia mai pareggiato....


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Ottobre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> I fuochi d'artificio in lungomare per le vittorie contro Chievi e sampdorie



Va beh ma non è che Inda le sue partite le ha vinte e giocate contro squadroni. O non vale per nessuno o vale per tutti questa valutazione.


----------



## Gas (29 Ottobre 2018)

Penso di essere una persona molto tollerante ma se c'è una cosa che va oltre le mie umane capacità di comprensione è come faccia un milanista a non sperare che l'Inter perda (auspicabilmente in modo umiliante).


----------



## Molenko (29 Ottobre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> I fuochi d'artificio in lungomare per le vittorie contro Chievi e sampdorie


Si puó sempre tifare Inter o qualche altra squadra.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Ottobre 2018)

Non avrei mai immaginato un inter così in palla. Stanno superando le aspettative


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Ottobre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> E sono 2
> La lazio fa veramente a Schifo quest’anno



Nelle ultime 10 partite tra campionato e coppa 8 vitt e due sconfitte. 6 le vittorie in campionato.
Tanto schifo non direi.
Però è vero che sta perdendo tutti i big match per poi vincere con le deboli.


----------



## hakaishin (29 Ottobre 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Va beh ma non è che Inda le sue partite le ha vinte e giocate contro squadroni. O non vale per nessuno o vale per tutti questa valutazione.



In più c’è da dire che sta giocando discretamente da squadra nelle ultime parite. Molte partite sono stare vinte all’ultimo per il rotto della cuffia giocando da schifo eh


----------



## fra29 (29 Ottobre 2018)

Ah ma quindi non era solo #interonaculona.. ma pensa


----------



## koti (29 Ottobre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Nelle ultime 10 partite tra campionato e coppa 8 vitt e due sconfitte. 6 le vittorie in campionato.
> Tanto schifo non direi.
> Però è vero che sta perdendo tutti i big match per poi vincere con le deboli.



Esatto, hanno una marea di punti.


----------



## hakaishin (29 Ottobre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Nelle ultime 10 partite tra campionato e coppa 8 vitt e due sconfitte. 6 le vittorie in campionato.
> Tanto schifo non direi.
> Però è vero che sta perdendo tutti i big match per poi vincere con le deboli.



Hanno più punti di quello che meritano..non li vedo cosi superiori a voi
Voi siete li comunque, ve la giocate


----------



## Clarenzio (29 Ottobre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Hanno più punti di quello che meritano..non li vedo cosi superiori a voi
> Voi siete li comunque, ve la giocate



Se hai visto Inter-Milan sai benissimo che ci sono attualmente superiori, non fosse altro per la profondità della panchina che gli permette più variabili in partita. 
Al nostro livello invece vedo la Roma, noi facciamo la corsa su loro che hanno tanti blackout.


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Ottobre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Hanno più punti di quello che meritano..non li vedo cosi superiori a voi
> Voi siete li comunque, ve la giocate



Hanno più muscoli. Noi siamo leggerini.
Questa inter è raccapricciante per come raccolga a dismisura rispetto a quanto semini col gioco.


----------



## Willy Wonka (29 Ottobre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Hanno più muscoli. Noi siamo leggerini.
> Questa inter è raccapricciante per come raccolga a dismisura rispetto a quanto semini col gioco.



Sì ma tutto questo è un pregio, non una diminutio. Se uno è bello ma non balla non va lontano.


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Ottobre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Sì ma tutto questo è un pregio, non una diminutio. Se uno è bello ma non balla non va lontano.



Certamente.
L'inter non metterà mai tutti d'accordo col suo modo di fare calcio ma è efficace.
E cosi succede che pure la spal metta sotto l'inter col gioco ma poi i tre punti li portano a casa i nerazzurri.


----------



## hakaishin (29 Ottobre 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Se hai visto Inter-Milan sai benissimo che ci sono attualmente superiori, non fosse altro per la profondità della panchina che gli permette più variabili in partita.
> Al nostro livello invece vedo la Roma, noi facciamo la corsa su loro che hanno tanti blackout.



Parlavo della Lazio


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Ottobre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> A meno 6 dalla Juve con i due scontri diretti ancora da giocare. Sta a vedere che..



ma magari... piuttosto di quei ladri li...


----------



## AntaniPioco (29 Ottobre 2018)

Per il Milan questo risultato era perfetto, e conferma che con queste Lazio e Roma il quarto posto non può essere mancato


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (29 Ottobre 2018)

3 a zero del pagliaccio argentino...


----------



## Willy Wonka (29 Ottobre 2018)

3-0


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Ottobre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Nelle ultime 10 partite tra campionato e coppa 8 vitt e due sconfitte. 6 le vittorie in campionato.
> Tanto schifo non direi.
> Però è vero che sta perdendo tutti i big match per poi vincere con le deboli.



Quali big match avrebbe perso? Questo la Lazio è il primo, sempre se si può definire big match, e poi l'Inter lo scorso anno ha dimostrato di non avere problemi a fare punti con Napoli o Juve..


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Ottobre 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Quali big match avrebbe perso? Questo la Lazio è il primo, sempre se si può definire big match, e poi l'Inter lo scorso anno ha dimostrato di non avere problemi a fare punti con Napoli o Juve..



Parlavo della lazio : ha perso contro juve, napoli e roma per vincere tutte le altre .


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (29 Ottobre 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Quali big match avrebbe perso? Questo la Lazio è il primo, sempre se si può definire big match, e poi l'Inter lo scorso anno ha dimostrato di non avere problemi a fare punti con Napoli o Juve..



La Lazio ha anche perso con la Juventus 2-0, con la Roma 3-1 e col Napoli 2-1.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (29 Ottobre 2018)

Se Milinkovic Savic sta solo fingendo di fare pena, bisogna dire che lo sta facendo benissimo...


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Ottobre 2018)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Se Milinkovic Savic sta solo fingendo di fare pena, bisogna dire che lo sta facendo benissimo...



Lo pensavo anche io.
Talmente scarso da sembrare il sosia.
Lui e luis alberto non pervenuti fino ad oggi mentre lo scorso anno erano i trascinatori.


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Ottobre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Parlavo della lazio : ha perso contro juve, napoli e roma per vincere tutte le altre .



Ah ecco pensavo ti riferissi all'Inter 

Comunque vediamo, rimango della mia idea che de siamo troppo deboli. Subiamo tanti gol e non vedo per nulla miglioramenti. Poi anche con i risultati siamo sempre li si vince si pareggia si perde e cosi via. Oltre al fatto che c'è mai sicurezza di fare punti, sia con le grandi che con le piccole. Possiamo battere la Roma all'ultimo, ma poi siamo capaci di perdere punti contro un Empoli di turno. 

Mah non lo so, vediamo il mercato di Gennaio. Sempre se a gennaio siamo intorno al -3 dalla quarta.


----------



## koti (29 Ottobre 2018)

Altro 4 in pagella per Milinkovic (che ho al fantacalcio), 100 milioni di schiaffi in faccia.


----------



## Kayl (29 Ottobre 2018)

se battiamo il genoa siamo quarti con la Lazio. Mai come quest'anno il mercato di gennaio sarà vitale, con le romane in queste condizioni


----------



## Schism75 (29 Ottobre 2018)

Immobile quest’anno segna molto meno dello scorso anno. Fa molta più fatica. Ma ovviamente contro di noi riaccenderà le polveri bagnate.


----------



## Igniorante (29 Ottobre 2018)

Questo vuol dire avere un allenatore serio e non uno improvvisato, purtroppo per noi


----------



## diavolo (29 Ottobre 2018)

L'inda in questi anni nei gironi di andata ha sempre raccolto più di quanto seminato,vediamo dove saranno a marzo.


----------



## Molenko (29 Ottobre 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Ah ma quindi non era solo #interonaculona.. ma pensa



Con la Spal se avessero perso 3-1 avrebbero solo dovuto baciare la Madonna. Anche oggi grande partita ma se andiamo a vedere prima del gol del 2-0 in tante situazioni poteva prendere gol. Dille bene le cose.


----------



## BossKilla7 (29 Ottobre 2018)

Juve Napoli e Melme già in Champions. Noi dobbiamo fare la corse sulle due romane sperando di fare un mercato di gennaio come si deve sennò ci inculano entrambe


----------



## Davidoff (29 Ottobre 2018)

La Lazio è una schiacciasassi contro le piccole, sono quelli i punti che contano per la corsa Champions. Noi ne abbiamo già buttati nel cesso almeno 6, davvero troppi. A meno di miracoli a gennaio ci vedo ancora sesti.


----------



## hakaishin (29 Ottobre 2018)

Kayl ha scritto:


> se battiamo il genoa siamo quarti con la Lazio. Mai come quest'anno il mercato di gennaio sarà vitale, con le romane in queste condizioni



Esatto. Il quarto posto è più che possibile


----------



## hakaishin (29 Ottobre 2018)

diavolo ha scritto:


> L'inda in questi anni nei gironi di andata ha sempre raccolto più di quanto seminato,vediamo dove saranno a marzo.


Esattamente. Sono anni che fino a dicembre sono meravigliosi e stupendi e poi finisocno indietro


----------



## hakaishin (29 Ottobre 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Quali big match avrebbe perso? Questo la Lazio è il primo, sempre se si può definire big match, e poi l'Inter lo scorso anno ha dimostrato di non avere problemi a fare punti con Napoli o Juve..



Il punto preso con la juve l’anno scorso è stato gentile concessione di allegri


----------



## hiei87 (29 Ottobre 2018)

Bene così. Se abbiamo qualche flebile speranza di arrivare in Champions, la abbiamo nel confronto con le romane. Le altre tre fanno un campionato a parte, ed è normale sia così.


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Ottobre 2018)

Noi l'Inter non la dobbiamo proprio guardare. Lo so che fa girare le scatole vederli lassù ma onestamente hanno più rammaricarsi loro per le loro due sconfitte (sarebbero a pari con la Juve) che noi per le nostre. 

Vediamo di aggregarci a Lazio e Roma e poi proviamo a giocarci il 4 posto


----------



## Sotiris (30 Ottobre 2018)

Ah, ma guarda un po' che allora di perdere al 92' su papera del portiere contro quest'Inter di questa parte di stagione ci poteva stare ...


----------



## Beppe85 (30 Ottobre 2018)

LadyRoss ha scritto:


> SMS li vale ancora 120 milioni?



No ma... lo proverei comunque a comprare


----------



## Beppe85 (30 Ottobre 2018)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Ah, ma guarda un po' che allora di perdere al 92' su papera del portiere contro quest'Inter di questa parte di stagione ci poteva stare ...



Ci poteva stare anche lo 0 a 0...
1 punto in più per noi... 2 in meno per loro... 
Grandissimo rammarico.
Come i 2 punti persi a Empoli o contro l'Atalanta.


----------



## Sotiris (30 Ottobre 2018)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Ci poteva stare anche lo 0 a 0...
> 1 punto in più per noi... 2 in meno per loro...
> Grandissimo rammarico.
> Come i 2 punti persi a Empoli o contro l'Atalanta.



Sicuramente ma questo, perché a mio avviso, non siamo il "quasi" carrarmato che non schiaccia tutti gli avversari solo per colpa di Gattuso. L'Inter va a Roma con De Vrji in panchina e vince 3 a 0 ... per ora abbiamo perso, in A, di misura, con due squadre con cui ci poteva stare benissimo di perdere.


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Ottobre 2018)

L'inter quest'anno arriva seconda


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Ottobre 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Noi l'Inter non la dobbiamo proprio guardare. Lo so che fa girare le scatole vederli lassù ma onestamente hanno più rammaricarsi loro per le loro due sconfitte (sarebbero a pari con la Juve) che noi per le nostre.
> 
> Vediamo di aggregarci a Lazio e Roma e poi proviamo a giocarci il 4 posto



Quando l'inter ha perso ha demeritato sul campo, quando ha vinto non ha sempre (forse quasi mai, oserei dire) meritato.
Da cosa nasce il rammarico dei cugini?
Alla fine si trovano sempre con più punti di quelli che avrebbero meritato, derubando perfino la spal di turno.
Bontà loro, per carità.


----------



## Lineker10 (30 Ottobre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Quando l'inter ha perso ha demeritato sul campo, quando ha vinto non ha sempre (forse quasi mai, oserei dire) meritato.
> Da cosa nasce il rammarico dei cugini?
> Alla fine si trovano sempre con più punti di quelli che avrebbero meritato, derubando perfino la spal di turno.
> Bontà loro, per carità.



Però è una squadra molto equilibrata e con le idee chiare, oltre a una difesa di ferro. Poi segnano in tanti modi e situazioni diverse. Hanno riserve e alternative in tutti i ruoli. Diciamo che le basi per fare tanti punti le hanno tutte.


----------



## impero rossonero (30 Ottobre 2018)

L'inter fino ad ora ha avuto un calendario facile ...deve ancora giocare con juve napoli roma... E comunque ci ha fatto un favore battendo la lazio... Quest'ultima e' molto piu' forte fuori casa ...al ritorno non mi stupirei se vincesse contro i cugini...


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Ottobre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Però è una squadra molto equilibrata e con le idee chiare, oltre a una difesa di ferro. Poi segnano in tanti modi e situazioni diverse. Hanno riserve e alternative in tutti i ruoli. Diciamo che le basi per fare tanti punti le hanno tutte.



E' una squadra relativamente semplice nella sua costruzione e antica per principi di gioco.
A volte ci si perde in scelte cervellotiche in sede di mercato quando alla fine se hai corsa, muscoli e talento un 11 dignitoso lo tiri sempre fuori.
Il 4-2-3-1 dell'inter non passerà alla storia ma farà il suo percorso.
Chi ha costruito l'inter ha guardato , a differenza nostra, ai muscoli e alla gamba dei giocatori.


----------



## EmmePi (30 Ottobre 2018)

Vedendo Savic, penso che forse è stato meglio così non esserci arrivati.
Magari per un cinquantino si può provare, sennò con 120 meglio virare su un Pogbà.


----------



## PM3 (30 Ottobre 2018)

koti ha scritto:


> Altro 4 in pagella per Milinkovic (che ho al fantacalcio), 100 milioni di schiaffi in faccia.



Se ti può consolare io al fantacalcio ho MSM, Dzeko, che segna solo in champions, e Gomez...


----------



## Lineker10 (30 Ottobre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E' una squadra relativamente semplice nella sua costruzione e antica per principi di gioco.
> A volte ci si perde in scelte cervellotiche in sede di mercato quando alla fine se hai corsa, muscoli e talento un 11 dignitoso lo tiri sempre fuori.
> Il 4-2-3-1 dell'inter non passerà alla storia ma farà il suo percorso.
> Chi ha costruito l'inter ha guardato , a differenza nostra, ai muscoli e alla gamba dei giocatori.



Interessante, sì in effetti è una squadra costruita in modo semplice e con coerenza, diciamo che è costruita da una testa sola e con logica.
Non sarà una squadra che passerà alla storia ma è efficace e sfrutta bene le proprie capacità.

Inoltre, cosa da non sottovalutare, ha tantissimi nazionali e giocatori di livello internazionale (oggi tutti commentano l'esclusione di De Vrij ma ha giocato un certo Miranda, giocatore con decine di presenze da capitano del Brasile e una finale di CL alle spalle, non proprio l'ultimo degli sfigati), questo è un dettaglio non da poco perchè all'Inter raramente tremano le gambe anche quando le cose si mettono male. Sanno sempre restare in partita, sul piano del carattere sono una squadra piena di risorse e matura.


----------



## First93 (30 Ottobre 2018)

La squadra che hanno quest'anno è frutto della ladrata dello scorso anno, senza Champions col cavolo che spendi così (oltre chiaramente ai giovani della primavera valutati 7 milioni l'uno senza aver mai giocato una partita di serie a, ma vabbè...).


----------



## zlatan (30 Ottobre 2018)

Occasione da non perdere. Vediamo se siamo cambiati o se siamo i soliti che quando c'è da fare il salto e dare un segnale ci sciogliamo


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Ottobre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Interessante, sì in effetti è una squadra costruita in modo semplice e con coerenza, diciamo che è costruita da una testa sola e con logica.
> Non sarà una squadra che passerà alla storia ma è efficace e sfrutta bene le proprie capacità.
> 
> Inoltre, cosa da non sottovalutare, ha tantissimi nazionali e giocatori di livello internazionale (oggi tutti commentano l'esclusione di De Vrij ma ha giocato un certo Miranda, giocatore con decine di presenze da capitano del Brasile e una finale di CL alle spalle, non proprio l'ultimo degli sfigati), questo è un dettaglio non da poco perchè all'Inter raramente tremano le gambe anche quando le cose si mettono male. Sanno sempre restare in partita, sul piano del carattere sono una squadra piena di risorse e matura.



Purtroppo da noi qualcuno ha voluto creare un piccolo barcellona e paghiamo ancora queste colpe in fase di costruzione della rosa.
Una squadra costruita per giocare e ora il gioco è la nostra maledizione.
Non sappiamo minimamente gestire o adattarci.
Mi auguro gattuso lo capisca e corra ai ripari perchè in serie A nessuno può tener palla per 90'.
Non lo faceva il milan di pirlo, seedorf, kaka, rui costa, sheva , figuriamoci se può farlo il milan di biglia, suso , bonaventura e calha.
Questo 4-4-2 mi stuzzica parecchio. 
Un modo semplice di tenere il campo e fare calcio, tornando al discorso di prima.
Ci manca ancora qualcosa in mezzo al campo e lì si dovrebbe intervenire .


----------



## Lineker10 (30 Ottobre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Purtroppo da noi qualcuno ha voluto creare un piccolo barcellona e paghiamo ancora queste colpe in fase di costruzione della rosa.
> Una squadra costruita per giocare e ora il gioco è la nostra maledizione.
> Non sappiamo minimamente gestire o adattarci.
> Mi auguro gattuso lo capisca e corra ai ripari perchè in serie A nessuno può tener palla per 90'.
> ...



Vediamo. Io continuo a vedere la coperta maledettamente corta ma le prossime partite ci diranno qualcosa in più su questo 442.


----------



## jacky (30 Ottobre 2018)

Cmq nessuno sottolinea che la Lazio va in campo con Acerbi, Cataldi, Caicedo, Felipe , Strakosha etc...
E arrivare davanti a questi sarebbe un miracolo???
Cioè fan pena e Inzaghi fa un miracolo a fargli vincere tutte le gare al portata. Le altre le perdono e di brutto.


----------



## Jino (30 Ottobre 2018)

L'Inter è una squadra solida, c'è poco da fare. E la Lazio non è più la Lazio dello scorso anno, gli manca proprio quello spunto che l'ha resa forte.


----------



## odasensei (30 Ottobre 2018)

lol Simone Inzaghi 
Allenatore sopravvalutatissimo


----------



## jacky (30 Ottobre 2018)

odasensei ha scritto:


> lol Simone Inzaghi
> Allenatore sopravvalutatissimo



Incredibile come si stravolga la realtà.
Uno fa nettamente di più del valore della rosa a disposizione, semifinale CI persa ai rigori, quarti EL persi per colpa del portiere, arrivato quarto a pari con l'Inter, quest'anno è quarto primo nel girone di EL... ed è sopravvalutatissimo.

E aggiungo che sono 3 anni che fa fare plusvalenze su plusvalenze a Lotito, Biglia, Keita, Anderson, e se ora vendesse SMS e Immobile prenderebbe 150 milioni avendone spesi poco più di 20.

Scusa ma tu con quella rosa vinceresti trofei? Arriveresti secondo o terzo? Non ho parole, incredibile!


----------



## Jino (30 Ottobre 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Incredibile come si stravolga la realtà.
> Uno fa nettamente di più del valore della rosa a disposizione, semifinale CI persa ai rigori, quarti EL persi per colpa del portiere, arrivato quarto a pari con l'Inter, quest'anno è quarto primo nel girone di EL... ed è sopravvalutatissimo.
> 
> Scusa ma tu con quella rosa vinceresti trofei? Arriveresti secondo o terzo? Non ho parole, incredibile!



Infatti Inzaghi sta facendo l'ennesima buona stagione, quest'anno con la difficoltà che molti giocatori chiave lo scorso anno sono visibilmente demotivati, che qualcuno sul mercato se n'è andato e non sostituito adeguatamente, che Immobile non trasforma più in oro tutto quello che luccica. 

Quest'anno la Lazio farà peggio dello scorso anno, per i motivi da me elencati, ma comunque farà una stagione importante rispetto al valore della rosa.


----------



## odasensei (30 Ottobre 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Incredibile come si stravolga la realtà.
> Uno fa nettamente di più del valore della rosa a disposizione, semifinale CI persa ai rigori, quarti EL persi per colpa del portiere, arrivato quarto a pari con l'Inter, quest'anno è quarto primo nel girone di EL... ed è sopravvalutatissimo.
> 
> E aggiungo che sono 3 anni che fa fare plusvalenze su plusvalenze a Lotito, Biglia, Keita, Anderson, e se ora vendesse SMS e Immobile prenderebbe 150 milioni avendone spesi poco più di 20.
> ...



La rosa della Lazio è buona, te ne vai troppo dietro ai nomi dei giocatori quando tolti 1 o 2 elementi (Marusic e Luis Felipe) gli altri sono tutti più che decenti per la Serie A, tolti i big 
Poi da Inzaghi ci si dovrebbe aspettare molto di più almeno sul piano del gioco invece sono tipo 3 anni che le partite con le big le gioca sempre allo stesso modo, cioè da provinciale
Ieri s'è preso 3 gol da un Inter normalissima, la colpa della sconfitta è tutta sua...sostituire Luis Alberto con Caicedo quando hai Correa che è in formissima è una scelta assurda


----------



## rossonero71 (30 Ottobre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Però è una squadra molto equilibrata e con le idee chiare, oltre a una difesa di ferro. Poi segnano in tanti modi e situazioni diverse. Hanno riserve e alternative in tutti i ruoli. Diciamo che le basi per fare tanti punti le hanno tutte.


Concordo... abbiamo un solo modo di segnare, non si va lontano cosi.


----------



## Black (30 Ottobre 2018)

complimenti all'Inda per la vittoria. Non ho visto la partita quindi non so dire di più, ma a parte i discorsi sulla fortuna, la classifica parla chiaro. Peccato perchè dopo il pessimo inizio confidavo in loro come consolazione per le nostre giornate nere, ma neanche questo ci resta...


----------



## rossonero71 (30 Ottobre 2018)

A noi manca una cosa fondamentale che hanno sia inter sia Juve,vincono anche quando giocano male,molti storceranno il naso pensando che cosi non si va lontano,invece è esattamente il contrario.


----------



## Goro (30 Ottobre 2018)

L'Inter è solidissima. A differenza degli altri anni si vede che hanno trovato la quadra e si capisce soprattutto dal centrocampo con Vecino e Brozovic che stanno rendendo moltissimo, ieri rispolverato anche Joao Mario che se l'è cavata e mancava Nainggolan... Fanno filtro, impostano e raccordano il gioco con le giuste distanze tanto che anche quando la Lazio attaccava non erano mai in 10 dietro la linea della palla, ottima mentalità. In più le riserve sono sufficienti a non far rimpiangere i titolari. Ottimo Spalletti finora, andranno lontano con l'ottima difesa e il letale Icardi, sperando che non si sveglino Perisic o altri


----------



## egidiopersempre (30 Ottobre 2018)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Concordo... abbiamo un solo modo di segnare, non si va lontano cosi.



al momento segnamo più dell'inter, comunque. Tutti parlano di 4-5-1 sterile o simili amenità ma i dati parlano chiaro. Il problema è dietro...


----------



## egidiopersempre (30 Ottobre 2018)

Black ha scritto:


> complimenti all'Inda per la vittoria. Non ho visto la partita quindi non so dire di più, ma a parte i discorsi sulla fortuna, la classifica parla chiaro. Peccato perchè dopo il pessimo inizio confidavo in loro come consolazione per le nostre giornate nere, ma neanche questo ci resta...



che fossero una buona squadra, almeno sulla carta, si sa. Hanno raccolto più di quanto meritassero, finora. Può darsi che d'ora in poi camminino sulle loro gambe.


----------



## egidiopersempre (30 Ottobre 2018)

Goro ha scritto:


> L'Inter è solidissima. A differenza degli altri anni si vede che hanno trovato la quadra e si capisce soprattutto dal centrocampo con Vecino e Brozovic che stanno rendendo moltissimo, ieri rispolverato anche Joao Mario che se l'è cavata e mancava Nainggolan... Fanno filtro, impostano e raccordano il gioco con le giuste distanze tanto che anche quando la Lazio attaccava non erano mai in 10 dietro la linea della palla, ottima mentalità. In più le riserve sono sufficienti a non far rimpiangere i titolari. Ottimo Spalletti finora, andranno lontano con l'ottima difesa e il letale Icardi, sperando che non si sveglino Perisic o altri


comunque noi ci lamentiamo per le poche punte ma anche quest'anno se Icardi dovesse mancare un mese... ciao inter


----------



## EmmePi (30 Ottobre 2018)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> A noi manca una cosa fondamentale che hanno sia inter sia Juve,vincono anche quando giocano male,molti storceranno il naso pensando che cosi non si va lontano,invece è esattamente il contrario.



Verissimo, ma dovrebbe essere l'eccezione eventuale e non la regola.


----------



## koti (30 Ottobre 2018)

A me ha impressionato Brozovic, se conferma questa continuità non lo vedo tanto distante da Pjanic.


----------



## rossonero71 (30 Ottobre 2018)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> al momento segnamo più dell'inter, comunque. Tutti parlano di 4-5-1 sterile o simili amenità ma i dati parlano chiaro. Il problema è dietro...


Si è vero è dietro ma le squadre cazzute si vedono quando subiscono pochi gol,..sono l'unico che preferisce vincere non subendo gol ,invece molti preferiscono vincere anche 4-3,3-2 cosi dicono si ci diverte, se vogliamo divertirci andiamo al luna park se vogliamo vincere e tornare ad essere squadra dobbiamo iniziare a non prendere gol,e questo si inizia con un portiere che para, noi invece abbiamo un pupazzo in porta, statisticamente su 10 tiri prendiamo 5 gol ,peggiore portiere della serie a capisci che questo è un grosso problema.


----------



## rossonero71 (30 Ottobre 2018)

koti ha scritto:


> A me ha impressionato Brozovic, se conferma questa continuità non lo vedo tanto distante da Pjanic.


 come prestanza fisica e corsa è superiore a pjanic che invece gli e superiore come visione di gioco,


----------



## Black (30 Ottobre 2018)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Si è vero è dietro ma le squadre cazzute si vedono quando subiscono pochi gol,..sono l'unico che preferisce vincere non subendo gol ,invece molti preferiscono vincere anche 4-3,3-2 cosi dicono si ci diverte, se vogliamo divertirci andiamo al luna park se vogliamo vincere e tornare ad essere squadra dobbiamo iniziare a non prendere gol,e questo si inizia con un portiere che para, noi invece abbiamo un pupazzo in porta, statisticamente su 10 tiri prendiamo 5 gol ,peggiore portiere della serie a capisci che questo è un grosso problema.



esatto. Le squadre che segnano a ripetizione non hanno mai vinto i campionati (non che lo scudetto sia il nostro obiettivo). Purtroppo gli errori in difesa sono troppi e li abbiamo pagati caro (papere di Gigio a Cagliari, nel derby, rigore di Romagnoli a Empoli, ecc..)


----------



## rossonero71 (30 Ottobre 2018)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Verissimo, ma dovrebbe essere l'eccezione eventuale e non la regola.


Assolutamente d'accordo con te ma una grande squadra deve avere sia le regola sia l'eccezione , altrimenti la prima volta che ra regola non funziona siamo nella melma


----------



## hakaishin (30 Ottobre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> L'inter quest'anno arriva seconda



Vediamo a gennaio..


----------



## hakaishin (30 Ottobre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Però è una squadra molto equilibrata e con le idee chiare, oltre a una difesa di ferro. Poi segnano in tanti modi e situazioni diverse. Hanno riserve e alternative in tutti i ruoli. Diciamo che le basi per fare tanti punti le hanno tutte.



Non hanno tenuta mentale, crollano facilmente e hanno poca personalità. In più in alcumi ruoli chiave hanno pippe.
Oh insomma la supermega inter con voi ha vinto sl 94mo con papera di donnarumma


----------



## rossonero71 (30 Ottobre 2018)

Black ha scritto:


> esatto. Le squadre che segnano a ripetizione non hanno mai vinto i campionati (non che lo scudetto sia il nostro obiettivo). Purtroppo gli errori in difesa sono troppi e li abbiamo pagati caro (papere di Gigio a Cagliari, nel derby, rigore di Romagnoli a Empoli, ecc..)


 se vogliamo divertirci scegliamo Zeman se vogliamo vincere ci vogliono i Simeone i deschamps gente che mischia gioco moderno 30% a gioco antico 70% la Francia ha vinto un mondiale giocando all italiana chapeau.

Caro black i vecchi allenatori dicevano che se hai un portiere che para e un centravanti che segna abbiamo già 80% di squadra , da noi quello che costruisce higuain lo distrugge donnarumma.


----------



## egidiopersempre (30 Ottobre 2018)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Si è vero è dietro ma le squadre cazzute si vedono quando subiscono pochi gol,..sono l'unico che preferisce vincere non subendo gol ,invece molti preferiscono vincere anche 4-3,3-2 cosi dicono si ci diverte, se vogliamo divertirci andiamo al luna park se vogliamo vincere e tornare ad essere squadra dobbiamo iniziare a non prendere gol,e questo si inizia con un portiere che para, noi invece abbiamo un pupazzo in porta, statisticamente su 10 tiri prendiamo 5 gol ,peggiore portiere della serie a capisci che questo è un grosso problema.


hai ragione ... ma qualcuno accecato dalla visione del tifoso ha dimenticato che l'anno scorso avevamo bonucci/romagnoli e quest'anno abbiamo romagnoli/musacchio. Purtroppo la catena di destra funziona molto poco e le vicende di caldara e conti ci hanno pesantemente penalizzato. poi c'è il grande buco del centrocampo.
Quello che volevo dire è che spesso si imputano i nostri problemi al poco gioco o a una presunta inesistente sterilità degli schemi. 
L'anno scorso ho molto apprezzato il milan impenetrabile dei mgliori due mesi di Gattuso. Anche io sono old school e penso che le squadre che vanno lontano sono quelle che subiscono poco. Su Donnarumma , sfondi una porta aperta, con l'aggiunta che oltretutto non lo puoi nemmeno mettere in panca perchè oramai l'investimento fatto su di lui è troppo alto e la società non si può permettere di fargli perdere valore.


----------



## egidiopersempre (30 Ottobre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Vediamo a gennaio..



anche io penso che alla prima difficoltà si scioglieranno come neve al sole. Sono una buona squadra ma anche io dubito della tenuta mentale. E nonostante qualcuno dica che il nostro campionato è scandaloso, appena si abbassa un poco la guardia si viene purgati da chiunque.


----------



## hakaishin (30 Ottobre 2018)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> anche io penso che alla prima difficoltà si scioglieranno come neve al sole. Sono una buona squadra ma anche io dubito della tenuta mentale. E nonostante qualcuno dica che il nostro campionato è scandaloso, appena si abbassa un poco la guardia si viene purgati da chiunque.



Quoto tutto. Poi Spalletti è più psicopatico dei giocatori


----------



## rossonero71 (30 Ottobre 2018)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> hai ragione ... ma qualcuno accecato dalla visione del tifoso ha dimenticato che l'anno scorso avevamo bonucci/romagnoli e quest'anno abbiamo romagnoli/musacchio. Purtroppo la catena di destra funziona molto poco e le vicende di caldara e conti ci hanno pesantemente penalizzato. poi c'è il grande buco del centrocampo.
> Quello che volevo dire è che spesso si imputano i nostri problemi al poco gioco o a una presunta inesistente sterilità degli schemi.
> L'anno scorso ho molto apprezzato il milan impenetrabile dei mgliori due mesi di Gattuso. Anche io sono old school e penso che le squadre che vanno lontano sono quelle che subiscono poco. Su Donnarumma , sfondi una porta aperta, con l'aggiunta che oltretutto non lo puoi nemmeno mettere in panca perchè oramai l'investimento fatto su di lui è troppo alto e la società non si può permettere di fargli perdere valore.


 concordo su tutto,sul portiere la penso in modo diverso,se lo fai giocare facciamo 2 errori, 1 perde valore uguale (l'abbiamo visto l'anno scorso) 2 fa perdere punti con tutto quello che ne comporta x noi.


----------

